# شاهد عيان يروي تفاصيل مذبحة شارع 45 في الأسك&#



## ++menooo++ (22 أبريل 2006)

*شاهد عيان يروي تفاصيل مذبحة شارع 45 في الأسك&#*

*شاهد عيان يروي تفاصيل مذبحة شارع 45 في الأسكندرية​ما سأرويه قد يتشابه مع أي فيلم هوليودي شاهدته من قبل , إلا انه للأسف, حقيقي أكثر من اللازم. اتصل بي محمد صديقي ناقلا لي ما ورد من إخبار عن تكرار المناوشات في شارع 45 بالعصافره فتوجهت إلي هناك و لمحت في المدى مصفحات الأمن المركزي وجنوده يصطفون على جانبي الشارع الواسع شارع 45 أو محمد انور [FONT=Times New 
Roman]السادات حاليا هو طريق رئيسي يمتد من الكورنيش و يقطع جمال عبد الناصر ثم شريط قطار​ابوقير و منه إلى قلب ( العصافره قبلي) حيث الكانتونات و مراكز بيع المخدرات و الاسلحه و خلافه, للشارع أهميه مرورية حيث يقود إلى الطريق السريع و منه إلى الدولي الساحلي أو الطريق الصحراوي, يتفرع من الشارع عدة طرقات جانبيه تسمى مجازا بشوارع و عليها أرقام تبدأ من شارع 9 في جانبه البحري بمحاذاة النفق المار أسفل شريط القطار حتى الكنيسة التي تدور عندها اغلب الإحداث في عمق العصافره. 

تستقبلك في بداية الشارع عمارات تحمل عبارات ( الله محبه ) و (اتحاد ملاك مينا ) وغيرها مما يدل على هوية أصحابها, بجوارها بنايات تحمل على جدرانها ( الله اكبر ) و (محمد رسول الله ) وما شابه من عبارات تؤكد إسلام قاطنيها. 

أسير حتى اصل إلى تجمع امني, اسأل احد أصحاب المحال عن ما يجري, إلا انه ينفي وقوع شيء فيما حوله قائلا: كله تحت عند الكنيسة آخر الشارع.

اصل حيث يشير الرجل, الوضع في الحقيقة يصعب وصفه و يحتاج إلى بعض التخيل.
إمام الكنيسة اعتصم حوالي ألمائه من الأقباط كنت أستطيع رؤيتهم ولكن بدون سماع ما يقولون.

كان الأمن المركزي يحيط بالكنيسة من ثلاث نواحي كلٌ في صفين, تاركين حماية الضلع الرابع الداخلي المقابل للأرض الفضاء لبلطجيه من أهل ألمنطقه. يحملون سكاكين و مطاوي و زجاجات سفن أب تمتلىء بالبنزين و في فتحتها قطعة قماش مشبعه بماده مشتعلة, تركوا لهم أيضا مهمة غلق الشوارع ألفرعيه من الداخل, و منع دخول أو خروج إي مخلوق منها, نجحت فعلا في اختراق الحاجز رقم واحد ثم رقم اثنين حيث يقف البلطجية ورجال الأمن المركزي جنبا إلى جنب, يتسامرون و يتبادلون النكات, و بصعوبة استطعت عبور الحاجز رقم ثلاثة المكون من بلطجية فقط, كان بعضهم يشم الكله و الأخر يحمل كأسا بلاستيكيا اعرف انه لتعاطي الحشيش, عبرت ألخرابه, أو الأرض الفضاء, حيث تجمع بعض البلطجيه في ركنها ليتعاطوا بعض ما ذكرت, و عند الحاجز رقم أربعه لم أجد أحدا يعترضني, فمضيت حتى وصلت إلى الحاجز الخامس, 

- فاعترضي شاب يحمل سيفا : على فين يا باشمهندس ؟
- جاوبته : عايز اطلع علي الشارع .
- رد علي :شارع إيه ؟
- قلت له : شارع 45 .

ينظر إلي بتفحص ثم يسأل الضابط المسئول عن جنود الأمن: أعديه يا باشا ؟
يرد بعنف:لا .

يبدأ البلطجية بالتجمع حولي, يدفعني احدهم صارخا: ياللا ارجع من مطرح ماجيت, امتثل لكني أكاد اركض خوفا, اسمع احدهم يقول للآخر: خلاص سيبه يا شباره , أكاد اسقط من الرعب , أعود مره أخرى إلى الأرض الفضاء , أحاول الدخول في شارع جانبي , المح اثنان يتبعاني , لا اشعر إلا وأنا في وسط الشارع الرئيسي بين الناس , و قد اختفي الاثنان .

الآن أتخلى تماما عن فكرة الدخول وسط المعتصمين إمام الكنيسة, أرى تجمعا به مصطفى محمد مصطفى نائب المنتزه الاخواني في مجلس الشعب, يقف بين أهالي ألمنطقه, يحدثهم عن التسامح و الوحدة و بلا بلا بلا , تصفق الجماهير و يرددون: يحيا الهلال مع الصليب.

امني نفسي بالهدوء هذا اليوم, لا دليل على إن إحداثا جسام ستقع, أتحدث إلى أهل ألمنطقه, معظمهم يستنكرون ما يحدث و يرددون عبارات مثل: كلنا أصحاب وأخوات و دي فتنه وحشة, سمعت كثيرا وصفا لما حدث بالأمس, هجم بلطجية ألمنطقه على الجماهير التي كانت تشيع قتيل ألجمعه, فتدخل البوليس ليسقط الضحايا ذكر لي احد المتجمهرين إن كنيسة أخرى في أول الشارع حُرقت و سرقت مكيفات الهواء فيها, أسجل المعلومة و أهم بالاتجاه إليها. 

فجاه نسمع صيحات و هتافات من جماعه في نصف الشارع, اقترب منهم لأجدهم يحملون عصيا و سنجا و سيوفا و سكاكين, بدا احدهم بالصياح: لا اله إلا الله. ويرد من وراؤه بمثل ما يقول, يصلني اتصال من صحفيه فرنسيه كانت قد هاتفتني صباح اليوم, انقل إليها الوضع ثم يهاتفني محمد, وبينما نتحدث, اسمع أصوات تكسير و تدمير, اقترب أكثر ومعي محمد على الهاتف, نحو المائة شاب يدمرون سيارة ملاكي بعصي خشبية و سنج حادة, يتجه بعضهم إلى محلات مغلقه أسفل بنايه كُتِبَ عليها: الله محبه, حيث بدا الغاضبون في تدمير الباب المعدني الصلب للمحل, بواسطة عواميد خشبية غليظة, بنفس التكنيك الذي استخدمه المحاربون في العصور الوسطي لاقتحام حصن باستخدام جذع شجره, أخيرا لا يصمد الباب المهترىء للضربات المتتالية, ليقتحم العشرات المحل ويخرجوا بمئات من زجاجات البيرة و الويسكي وغيرها من الكحوليات. 

يقول لي رجل يقف بجانبي باسما: أهم حايروحوا يسكروا بيها.

لا استوعب الحقيقة كيف يسرق الكحوليات ثلة ممن يتردد أنهم سلفيون ويرددون شعارات اسلاميه , أعود إلى محمد على الهاتف , يصاب بنفس الارتباك قائلا : سلفيين يا هيثم ولا بلطجية ؟؟ كنت وقتها لا اعرف حقيقة , غير ان الرؤية اتضحت فيما بعد , قطعنا صوت تكسير زجاج عنيف , اصعد فوق سور جيري قصير لأرى جيدا , بعض المتجمهرين يقذف بالطوب ويكسر بالاعمده الخشبية زجاج شبابيك و شرفات عماره مسيحية أخرى , أو قد لا تكون مسيحية ولكن عليها لافته لمحامٍ اسمه ميخائيل , ويبدو ان الفكرة أعجبت الباقين فتفرغوا لها , ولكن كان لا بد من مدد لوجيستي , هو عشرات من العصي الخشبية الطويلة و الغليظة , كتلك التي تستخدم في أقامة شوادر الأفراح و العزاء , حصل عليها المتظاهرون من مستودع خشب يقع أسفل البناية رقم 87 شارع خمسه وأربعين , 

​​ 

وضع البلطجية الخشب أولا على الأرض و بطريقه تنم عن كثير من ألخبره , قاموا بكسر المناسب منه إلى أجزاء لزيادة عدد العصي , و قام واحد منهم بتكوين صليب خشبي من الفائض , وضع على قمته قماشة مبلله بالبنزين , و بدا في حرق الصليب وسط تهليل الجماهير .

تبين أن صاحب المستودع أو المخزن هو رجل يقطن في الدور الثاني من البناية , أصلع و يرتدي بيجامه زرقاء اللون , خرج الرجل بكل هدوء ليقف في ألشرفه , متلقيا العشرات من الحجارة التي يلقيها المتجمهرون على بنايته و البنايات ألمجاوره , و بعد دقيقه بدا الهجوم المضاد , قطع من الرخام المكسر كان يبدو انه يحتفظ بها في شرفته بدأت تهوي على رؤوس مهاجميه , وبينما اصف لمحمد ما يحدث , وجدت موجة بشريه من العشرات تعدو نحوي , خفت بالطبع و قررت الاختباء في شارع جانبي أصبح دخوله متاحا بعد انسحاب ألشرطه .

لا بد هنا إن اذكر بقرف شديد أن ضباط ألشرطه من مقدمين ولواءات , ممن تفرجوا باستمتاع شديد على العرض الذي حدث , بل وشاركوا فيه أصدقائهم على الووكي توكي و أجهزة المحمول , دون حتى اي محاوله للتدخل .

عامة كانت الجماهير تركض فرارا من شيء ما لم أتبينه , وعندما عدت كان المتحمسون قد تجمعوا ثانية أسفل بناية الرجل , حاولت استطلاع ما حدث فتبرع احدهم بإبلاغي : الراجل المخبول رمى أنبوبة بوتاجاز مولعة على الناس بس الحمد لله مافرقعتش.
بالطبع أصبت بما يجب أن ينالني من صدمه , ولم اصدق إلا بعدها بثوان حين رأيت بأم عيني الرجل يرفع أنبوبة بوتاجاز أخرى , فوق سور الشرفه , ثم يشعلها و يلقي بها فوق رأس المتجمهرين , الذين ركضوا في اتجاهات مختلفة هربا من الانفجار المحتمل .

لن أستطيع طبعا وصف مقدار الرعب الذي أصابني لحظتها , وفي المسافة بين شرفة الرجل وارض الشارع توقف الزمن حرفيا بالنسبة لي , كنت قريبا بما يكفي لتصيبني شظايا الانفجار غير إن الانبوبه المشتعلة لم تنفجر , فقط أصابت شابا يحمل سيفا لأنها سقطت على قدمه مباشرة , حتى الآن تتكرر في ذهني صورة الرجل الواقف في شرفته مستعدا للانتحار , كان يعلم جيدا إن انفجار الانبوبه يعني مقتله و مقتل مالا يقل عن ألمائه , أتمنى إن تختفي تلك ألصوره من ذاكرتي قريبا , وان كنت لا اعتقد .

جن جنون الناس بعد رمي الأنبوبتين , ويبدو أن الرجل قد جن جنونه أيضا فبدأ بتكسير سور شرفته المبني من الطوب الأحمر , وقذفها على المتظاهرين , تلا ذلك عشرات من قطع السيراميك المكسورة , هوت على رؤوس و أعناق المتجمعين أسفل المبنى لتسبب جراحا من القطعي إلى النافذ.

اسمع بين الزحام صوت ضابط يتحدث في مكبر صوت محمول مخاطبا من اصطف على الرصيف من جماهير : يالا يا روح أمك أنت وهوة , عايزين تفضلوا ادخلوا اضربوا معاهم أو كل واحد يروح على بيته .... ادخلوا اضربوا معاهم ؟؟؟ إي شاركوا في الاعتداء ؟؟ لم ولا استوعب ما قيل حتى الآن , لكن اقسم أن هذا ما قيل بالحرف , أتمنى إن يعضدني إي من شهود العيان , بصراحة لا ألوم من لا [FONT=Times New 
Roman]يصدق فانا شخصيا لازلت مشدوها من هكذا برود أعصاب وانعدام ضمير[/FONT] .

جن جنون البلطجية كما قلت , فاحتشدوا على باب البناية الحديدي محاولين اقتحامه , ولأنه ليس ( صاج ) كباب المحل و المستودع , اخذ كسر الباب أكثر مما ينبغي ولكنه لان في النهاية , وساعتها أيقنت أن صاحب الأنبوبتين ميت لا محالة .

في هذه أللحظه , وصل الأمن المركزي أخيرا , أو فلنقل انه تحرك بعد إن استمتع بالفرجة , أو بعد أن وصلت تعليمات لضباطه بالتحرك خاصة عقب أن بدأت كاميرات قنوات الجزيرة و العربية في الظهور, عامة وصل الجنود بدروعهم الشفافة و قنابلهم ألمسيله للدموع , ورصاصهم المطاطي , وبينما أنا أتحدث إلى محمد , تطايرت فوقي القنابل ألمسيله , ومن حولي مطاط الرصاص , لاستنشق رغما عني الغاز الشهير للمرة الأولى في حياتي واجد نفسي ابكي حقا , مع شعور مريع بالتهاب في الأنف و جفاف في الحلق وصداع , مازال يلازمني حتى الآن .

ركضت نحو أحدى الشوارع ألفرعيه , ثم اتصلت بالصحفية الفرنسية , وبينما اسعل بشده , أخبرتها بالموقف , ووصفت لها ما يحدث , كان همي إن أشارك كل ما جرى مع إي احد , لا أكثر ولا اقل . 
الآن أنا متأكد أن صاحب الأنابيب سيلقى مصرعه , اليوم كان أو غدا . ما لم تحمه ألشرطه , المؤكد هو أن الرجل لن يعيش في بيته بعد الآن , ترقبوا معي نبأ مقتل الرجل في الصحف .

أنا الآن أقف في شارع [FONT=Times 
New Roman]جانبي شعبي نافذ الرائحة , في الشارع الرئيسي أمامك تستطيع إن ترى معركة تدور وسط[/FONT] الدخان الأبيض بين الأهالي و الجنود , أستريح ألان على جدار قديم و بجانبي رجلان احدهم شيخ نتفرج معا كما لو كنا في سينما , يشير لي الشيخ حيث يضرب جنديا رصاصه في جميع الاتجاهات : دول بهايم دول , اللي فوق همه اللي مدبرينها .

يتدخل الرجل الآخر في الحوار فجأة : بس اللي مهيجين الدنيا دول حبة عيال , **** من بتوع ورا الفرن ( منطقه ) بيضربوا بيسه وبيرة و حقن طول اليوم .

أتدخل لأفهم : بس دول بيهتفوا لا اله إلا الله و كده ؟؟ هم مش سلفيين ؟

يجيبني الشيخ : لا المسلمين مايعملوش كده , المسلم من سلم المؤمن من لسانه و يده , دول كفره ولاد *** , حتى المسيحي مايعملش كده المسيحي لو ضربته على خده اليمين يدور لك خده الشمال , العيال دي ولا بتروح جامع ولا كنيسة .

اسأل : أمال إيه ؟؟
يجيبني شاب عشريني يدعى احمد انضم لنا : دول عيال بتاعت هوجه , صيع , طالعين عشان يسرقوا حاجه , دول مش لاقين يأكلوا , يعني لو هم كانوا محموقين قوي علي الإسلام , كانوا كسروا محلات الذهب , و السنترالات و سرقوا الكمبيوترات ......

تتضح لي ألصوره الآن , صوره من إحداث محرم بيه و غيرها من حالات المرج التي تصاحب الفتن و الاضطرابات , اختلط الحابل بالنابل فسرق الجميع ما يرونه حقا في أموال المسيحيين , ​​ 
ارمق الجماعات تتحرك من بعيد في اتجاه الشمال , انتبه بينما ينضم لنا باقي شباب الشارع يتحدثون عن (بوكه) و مصيره . 

[FONT=Times New 
Roman]اسأل احمد الذي أحسست بإلفه معه : مين( بوكه) ؟؟[/FONT] 
يرمقني للحظه ثم يفاجئني : أنت إيه أساسا ؟ بوليس؟ وريني بطاقتك .
يتجمع حولي ثلاث من أصدقائه , اخرج محفظتي , واريه بطاقتي , يبتسم عند قراءتها و يقول : ايوه مادام اسمك فيه محمد يبقى تمام .

يسلمها لي ثم ينظر في الاتجاه الأخر : ( بوكه) ده عيل لسه مادخلش مدرسه, اخو ألواد (هيمه) صاحبنا , وقعت عليه رخامة من عمارة المسيحي ده فتحت دماغه مات في ساعتها .
أساله مؤكدا : مات ؟؟
يجيب اخر شديد ألسمره : ايوه مات في ساعتها , الواد دماغه رهيفه , و ألبلاطه جت فيها زي بوز السكينه . 

اصمت لفترة , بينما يسأل احمد أصدقائه عن باقي الشلة : ازي (كاشانزوفا) دلوقتي أخد واحده في ذراعه امبارح , و(احمد هوجان) برضه , اتعور في الهيصه بتاعت امبارح , اساسا انا كنت واقف على قمة شارعنا و الرصاص عورني بص وشي .

ألاحظ للمرة الأولى الجروح على وجهه , شظايا صغيره كالتي درسناها في الطب الشرعي , ربما لاحظتها قبلا لكنني تصورتها جزءا من حياة هؤلاء , يرد عليه صديقه الغامق ألسمره : ده انت كده كويس , امبارح كان وشك كله دم . 

اتركهم بعد ان هدأت حدة القتال , اعبر الشارع الواسع إمام مصفحة الأمن المركزي , حرفيا لا أسير على الإسفلت بل أسير على شظايا زجاج و سيراميك و مواد لا اعرف كنهها , اتجه إلى المنزل حيث يقطن بطل الأنابيب , بنايه مسيحية كما توقعت رقم 87 أسفلها تبكي سيده ترتدي ( ايشارب ) على ألطريقه القبطية وتحتضن ابنتها .

أسير حتى أول الطريق حتى اصل إلى شارع 10 المتفرع منه , كان المرور ممنوعا في 45 و كان لا بد إن اسلك طريقا جانبيا , سألت عن الكنيسة التي اخبرني الرجل سابقا أنها احترقت ليلة أمس , الكنيسة اسمها كنيسة ألسيده العذراء وتقع في شارع السد أو دار السلام المتفرع من شارع 10 و ملك حفني على السواء , بين الكنيسة و شريط القطار 50 مترا لا غير , إمامها حراسه صغيره لا ترقى للحدث الجاري , درت حولها لاتبين الخسائر : شبابيك زجاجية كسرت , و أثار حريق على جدارها البيج التقليدي , ثلاث مكيفات هواء معلقة من توصيلاتها و مهشمة تهشيما تاما , أحاول الدخول و التحدث مع إي شاهد داخل الكنيسة , ذكرت إنني صحفي من ألقاهره , رفض رجل بملابس مدنيه دخولي و طالب بالكارنيه , ندمت ساعتها كما ندمت كثيرا هذا اليوم على عدم وجود كاميرا معي , سألت كهلا في كوخ مواجه للكنيسة عما حدث فأجاب بحذر إن شبابا احرقوا مقاعد و القوا بها على الكنيسة ليلة أمس قبل منتصف الليل بقليل , شكرته و اتجهت إلى شريط القطار حيث سأعبر إلى الجانب البحري و استقل ميكروباص إلى بيتي .

بمجرد خروجي من الشارع , سمعت صوت تدمير و هرجا صاخبا عن يميني , مئات الأشخاص تجمعوا إمام مستوصف خيري اسمه أم النور, وهو قبطي بالطبع , ليكرروا ما حدث في شارع 45 , غير ان هذه المرة تميزت بأعداد أضخم بكثير, قدرتهم فعلا بعدة مئات , طردهم الأمن من شارع 45 فتجمعوا هنا حيث لا تستطيع عربات الأمن الوصول , امتدوا على طول الشارع وفوق شريط القطار الأعلى بقليل , حيث استغل هؤلاء ( الزلط ) الذي يوجد [FONT=Times New 
Roman]بين القضبان في قذف المستوصف المواجه للشريط به[/FONT] .

وصلت قوات حكومية هذه المرة بأسرع من سابقتها لأنها استخدمت أقدامها في الحركة , وصلت قاذفةً القنابل ألمسيله والرصاص المطاطي , ليهرب من قدر له باتجاهي , والباقون في الاتجاه المعاكس , و بذا انقسم الجيش الصغير إلى فريقين , فريق عن يميني و أخر عن يساري , وخلال مرور الفريق الأخير إمامي , عُرٍضت إمامي سحنتهم و أسلحتهم و كلامهم لبعضهم البعض , رجل ثلاثيني يحفز رجاله ليجمعوا أنفسهم و يعاودوا الضرب , شاب يحمل سيفا و ينظر لي بارتياب , مشكلة تلك المناطق إن كل ساكنيها يعرفون بعضهم البعض , وأي غريب هو دخيل لا بد من الشك به , آخرون يقتحمون مقهى بلدي ليسرقوا كراسيه و يكسروها ليستخدموا أرجلها كعصي للضرب , شاب يحمل قنبلة مولوتوف وينظر إلى الموبايل في يدي بطمع بينما اكلم محمد للمرة الخامسة هذا اليوم , أؤكد على محمد أن كان يسمع صوت الرصاص , يصل القطار في تلك أللحظه لكنه لا يستطيع الحركة , يوقف الغاضبون القطار و يحاولون جذب ركابه بعد رميهم بالطوب و ضربهم بالعصي الطويلة , توقف القطار تماما , عن يميني بدأت قوات الأمن بضرب المتظاهرين بالقنابل ألمسيله للدموع و عن يساري كذلك مئات البلطجيه يقذفون بالطوب و الاحذيه و المولوتوف كل ما يمر, صرت بالفعل محصورا بين طرفين و قطار ثابت لا بد من عبوره حتى اصل إلى الجانب الأخر , لمحت ثغرة في سور القطار ينفذ منها الناس فقفزت مع القافزين و عبرتها, ساعتها كان الضرب على أشده و [FONT=Times New 
Roman]الصراخ يصم الأذان , كان الحل الوحيد أمامي هو تسلق القطار ثم عبوره إلى الجانب[/FONT] المقابل , وقبل أن أفكر في كيفية القيام بذلك , بدا القطار في التحرك تدريجيا , ببساطه لان من أعاقوه تقهقروا ليعاونوا زملائهم في الجانب القبلي .

بدون أن اشعر كانت اذرع الناس تسحبني أنا وغيري لنتسلق القطار, بقائي في موقعي كان مخاطرة , فأي رصاصه أو بلطجي كانا كفيلين بجرحي على اقل تقدير . كان ركوب القطار المتحرك مخاطرة كذلك , غير أنها اقل من الأولى , ووسط وابل من الرصاص و القنابل , نجحت في ركوب القطار و ألعوده إلى حيث أدون ألان بعيدا عن كل ما يحدث من معارك سيرياليه .

أرجوكم أن تفكروا فيما يجعل شعبا يفترض انه من البشر يتصرف هكذا بحيوانيه , فكر أنت , لأني زهدت التفكير , فليس له من مكان في هذا البلد .

سؤال أخير [FONT=Times 
New Roman]لمصدري بيانات الحكومة , كم مختلا عقليا برأيكم رأيت اليوم[/FONT] ؟؟؟؟​ 
[/FONT]*


----------

